# HS 724 Auger/Auger Housing



## klawrencNH (Dec 3, 2018)

I'm looking to unload my HS724, but can't sell it in good conscious with the augers in the condition they're in. So I'm looking for two decent augers. I'd also be open to replacing the auger housing, so I'd also consider buying that as well.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

responded in other post on this matter.


----------



## Pual52 (Dec 1, 2021)

Hey buddy HS 724 Auger/Auger Housing is available forsale not in any damage and it’s in a good shape pm [email protected]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

